# A Persian Scherezade



## sbc55 (Apr 5, 2010)

Some time ago I heard on the radio a symphony named _Scherezade _(just like Rimsky Korsakov's) but composed by a Persian musician. I've looked through several catalogues and records, but to no avail.
I'd be very grateful if you could provide any related information.


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

one of two musical pieces written by Maurice Ravel: 
Shéhérazade (ouverture de fée) of 1897 
Shéhérazade, song cycle of 1905 
-from Wikipedia


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Found this on
http://www.chnpress.com/article/?id=98&section=2.:

_5. "Sheherazade" (Shahrzad), in seven movements, is by Aminollah (André) Hossein (1906-1984), the first Persian composer who was able to present his works in international concerts. He completed his studies at the Paris Conservatory, and his first work, the ballet "Toward the Light," was performed in 1938 at the Paris Opera House. Hossein's most famous works are: "The Ruins of Persepolis" and "Persian Miniatures," which demonstrate his deep love for the ancient culture of Persia. But his "Sheherazade" has a more Arab than Persian character, like what we hear in Hollywood movies about ancient Persia that erroneously portray Persia as part of the Arab world and culture! Ironically, the Russian composer Rimsky-Korsakov's Shaherazade sounds more Persian than the Persian composer Hossein's Sheherazade! The actor Robert Hossein is Aminollah Hossein's son._


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Grosse Fugue said:


> one of two musical pieces written by Maurice Ravel:
> Shéhérazade (ouverture de fée) of 1897
> Shéhérazade, song cycle of 1905
> -from Wikipedia


Sorry I thought you said Parisian. I must be going crazy(short trip in my case).


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

joen_cph said:


> Found this on
> http://www.chnpress.com/article/?id=98&section=2.:
> 
> _5. "Sheherazade" (Shahrzad), in seven movements, is by Aminollah (André) Hossein (1906-1984), the first Persian composer who was able to present his works in international concerts. He completed his studies at the Paris Conservatory, and his first work, the ballet "Toward the Light," was performed in 1938 at the Paris Opera House. Hossein's most famous works are: "The Ruins of Persepolis" and "Persian Miniatures," which demonstrate his deep love for the ancient culture of Persia. But his "Sheherazade" has a more Arab than Persian character, like what we hear in Hollywood movies about ancient Persia that erroneously portray Persia as part of the Arab world and culture! Ironically, the Russian composer Rimsky-Korsakov's Shaherazade sounds more Persian than the Persian composer Hossein's Sheherazade! The actor Robert Hossein is Aminollah Hossein's son._


Sounds like an interesting anyway. I should look him up.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

joen_cph said:


> Found this on
> http://www.chnpress.com/article/?id=98&section=2.:
> 
> Ironically, the Russian composer Rimsky-Korsakov's Shaherazade sounds more Persian than the Persian composer Hossein's Sheherazade!


A composer can compose in whatever style he wants. If Rimsy-Korsakov wants to compose in an exotic style to try and recall another place he can.


----------



## sbc55 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Many thanks*

Thank you much! When I read "Hossein", I knew that was the name I thought I heard, but wasn't 100% sure. Now, it'll be much easier to look him up.


----------

